# Cuddeback Buck



## Gadget (Nov 14, 2005)

Caught this guy on my new Cuddeback Digital last week. Just got the camera, it seems to work good. Got rid of the 7 second delay with the crapola moultrie 1.3.

Looks like a decent 3.5 yr old to me.


No rain in two months and the food plot still looks good!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice pic, nice deer and what a flash.  Looks like it'll light up half the county!


----------



## BrowningTech (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nice Buck!*

That's a great looking picture Gadget, how much are those cuddebacks?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice Pic


----------



## leo (Nov 15, 2005)

*Very nice pic Gadget*

keep um comming


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 15, 2005)

great pic Gadget, cannot believe your plot still looks that good!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice body size to him as well


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice picture Gadget.  

Browning Tech -- The Cuddeback 3.0's run anywhere from $299 - $349 depending on where you find them.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 19, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Nice picture Gadget.
> 
> Browning Tech -- The Cuddeback 3.0's run anywhere from $299 - $349 depending on where you find them.


Where have you seen them for 299.I want one!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 19, 2005)

Great pic and a nice buck to boot!

He sure is offering up a great bow shot if you where to have been in one of those pines behind his rear end, if'n it was daylight of course.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 20, 2005)

good pic...


----------



## displacedhntr (Nov 20, 2005)

It looks like he is a non typical on the left side. Is that scaring in front of his right shoulder?  Impresive rack may has some real character to it.  I always like those more than a "perfect" rack so to speak.  That is a great quality picture.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 21, 2005)

I think Arrow3 (Brandon) got his for $299.  Where I'm not sure, send him a PM and ask him.

Good luck.


----------

